# HP #'s from a T25



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I hope to be turbo chargin my GA and was thinking of getting a T25 turbo cause i can get it pretty cheap. I am not looking to be the fastest sentra ever but I do want to be able to pick on some of the big boys. What kind of gains am i looking at with this?? Should i get another turbo??


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

Depends on your trim and everything else on the motor.I dont really plan on trying to hit 300hp with the T25 im getting which is pushing it on that turbo.It all depends on your goals.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You'll need a t3/t04b with a .58 rear housing and .50 front housing or in a super 60 trim. With a T25 you may beat up a few civics and integras, but the big boys will run you out of air with that T25.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well like i said before, im not looking to pull out big HP numbers. I was thinking about 200-300 HP at the wheels. I dont think my GA16 can handle more than that.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

A t25 or 28 will not support the GA16 in a quest for 300hp, but it will for 200hp.


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

hehe T3/T04B maybe eheh mmm.Im still trying to decide on the turbo I want.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I suggest getting a GTIR engine with a t28 with the mild bolt-ons (intake, exhaust, boost control.) It will get you the #s you want and still leave much much more room for improvement. All at about the same price ,if you want to run new parts, which is pretty much the only option. Sans the turbo, its hard to find the other parts used unless you really wanna go bargain basement, and you don't wanna get a turbo used unless its from a very reliable source. The lack of popularity in turboing GA's has done this, so the DET would be the better option IMHO.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *You'll need a t3/t04b with a .58 rear housing and .50 front housing or in a super 60 trim. With a T25 you may beat up a few civics and integras, but the big boys will run you out of air with that T25. *


The exhaust housings for T3's come in .82, .63 and .48. They don't have a .58 to my knowlege. TO4B compressors suck, they are old school, you want to run a TO4E unless you don't have room for the bigger E. T3 turbines are not so hot either, you want to run a T31. You dom't want to run that in a .48 housing either. A 79 trim T25 in a .86 housing outflows a 76 trim T31 in a .48 housing and flows just a little less than in .63 housing. It spools much faster as well.

On a GA16, I like running the GTI-R turbo for this reason. 60 trim T3 compressor in a .48 housing with a 79 trim T25 in a .86 housing. Works real good on the GA.

Mike


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> They don't have a .58 to my knowlege.


 Oh yeah, they do exist. In fact, that's the lick to run a .58 rear housing on engines 1.6 or smaller. People around here do it for the quick spooling and decent highway response. T3/T04B is what I used on my girl's CA18 and got some good power on the dyno. The output was what I was looking for and the turbo had a .60 front and .63 rear. Highway response in conjunction with the engine's characteristics were staggering. Putting a T3/T04E on a GA16 with a .86 housing seems a bit much, but then again no one here in south florida turbocharges a GA16 either (they all got SR20s). Luckily for me I get to go into my turbo maker's shop and strategically design my turbos. I chose the .63 rear housings because of the CA18's exhaust pulse characteristics. It'd be interesting to see one of the GA motors with a .86 housing and spooling up around 3000rpm (I just don't see it happening). I've seen a guy using T3/T04E 60-1 on 4AGZE motor and he was hating life. That thing wouldn't sppol to around 5000rpm or worst. My CA with my 60-1 didn't spool till around 4200, so I could only imagine what happens to the GA. This I would love to see, Mike...........

Dee


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Oh yeah, they do exist. In fact, that's the lick to run a .58 rear housing on engines 1.6 or smaller. People around here do it for the quick spooling and decent highway response. T3/T04B is what I used on my girl's CA18 and got some good power on the dyno. The output was what I was looking for and the turbo had a .60 front and .63 rear. Highway response in conjunction with the engine's characteristics were staggering. Putting a T3/T04E on a GA16 with a .86 housing seems a bit much, but then again no one here in south florida turbocharges a GA16 either (they all got SR20s). Luckily for me I get to go into my turbo maker's shop and strategically design my turbos. I chose the .63 rear housings because of the CA18's exhaust pulse characteristics. It'd be interesting to see one of the GA motors with a .86 housing and spooling up around 3000rpm (I just don't see it happening). I've seen a guy using T3/T04E 60-1 on 4AGZE motor and he was hating life. That thing wouldn't sppol to around 5000rpm or worst. My CA with my 60-1 didn't spool till around 4200, so I could only imagine what happens to the GA. This I would love to see, Mike...........
> 
> Dee *


I was meaning a .86 T25 housing, sorry, yeah a .86 T3 style housing would be way to big for a GA! They don't even make a .86, only a .82.

Where do you get a .58 T3 housing? Who makes it?

Mike


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i talked to JGY today about my BBDET today, he told me that the incon bb37's he has are selling pretty good. anybody here made the upgrade yet. id like to see some numbers. im thinkin of upgrading with this or a t3/t04e.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i have the t25bb and its really repsonsive. 

Comp:
AR=.60
T3 60 trim

turbine:
AR=.64
wheel trim 62

http://www.public.asu.edu/~ramirez0/Turbo/my_turbo
http://www.public.asu.edu/~ramirez0/Turbo/my_turbo_1


----------

